# having my own pitbull kennel?



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so iv been thinking hard about this..i would really like to have my own pitbull kennel sometime in the future....
iv been talking to my mate that has her own pitbull kennel called Strictly Redz & she said that i have what it takes to have my own kennel..but i dont plane on having like a big kennel of like 5 dogs i just plane on having up to 4...& i must say that her 2 dogs are probly the nicest looking pits in NZ that iv come across her male Bullboi is a import from the states & her gurl Pyro has come strait from his lines..

i know how much time it would take to putting into the kennel & the dogs & the vet costs thats one of the reasons why im over in Australia working so i can save up for this...i also know what its like looking afta puppies as iv looked afta all my bros dogs litters & found homes for them...

but i feel as though i dont have enough knowledge about having my own kennel..i want to have my own kennel but not till iv learnt what i need to know cos i dont want to start something up that i only know a little about...but like i said I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY OWN KENNEL IN THE FUTURE so i could be next year the year afta who really knows...
but i would really like your input on this...

thanks a bunch..

hea are just a few pics of my Mates dogs
Bullboii
Pyro
pyro has just recently had pups & i must say they are so damn cute....ill get some pics for yous to see...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i personally feel seeing pitbull teriers is definately not a rare thin g i think seeing apbt's that are very strictly bred to fit breed standards is a rare dight to come by i personally feel if someone wants to open their own apbt kennel it better be one of te rare that breeds to fit exact breed standards. i see lots of apbt kennels some are pretty worthy dogs but i still dont think they are as true to breed standards as they could be i say if you do it go for the gold i mean the very few kennels i see that try their best to create and create ome of the best apbts i have ever seen make all the difference in the apbt world and an impact on the breeding world. if someone sees a well bred apbt that is true to their standards they usually would think asomething along these lines "what an amazing looking dog how come m friends litter didnt look like that!" i am just saying pit bull kennels there are plenty i think but i dont think there are plenty that are dedicated enough. i dont suggest any body open a kennel unless they ill be that dedicated like i stated before a kennel that can be that dedicated to the breed makes an impact on the breed a good impact and it also maks other apbt kennels look a bit sloppy so to speak.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Having your own kennels can take quite some time. Its not just about having the dogs and the stuff to breed. I have been building my own "kennel" for 10 years lol, and Tho I call my place Kruger Kennels we still really are not yet a kennel lol.. 


When it comes to the dogs first and foremost you need a breeding plan and goal. Not dogs to breed but a goal and destination of what you are going for and what you are doing for the breed. 

Gamedog people for example are continuing the lines and spirit of the original game dogs. 

I for one am a show and pull breeder. My dogs don't resemble game dogs but that because that is not what I am going for. My dogs are not large or far from a gamedog style they are just not as thin.

I like the look of an nice clean cut show dog. I do not try to pull away from the game dog heritage but it is a new time and these dogs are not bred for fighting and continuing on a path that has dogs still striving for thos purposes seems pointless to me because you have no way to test what you are breeding. Weight pull can't test a dogs gameness so you are breeding for something that can't be tested or proven and then the dog will in the end come down to looks and bloodline. Has the look of a game dog and the bloodline of a game dog, but no way to be proven as anything but a show and pull dog. ( or other random sports that APBTS do).

Now just to clear that up I am not against Gamebred or preserving the original lines, It is just not for me, and not my type of dog. But people trying to to much change the breed is what will ruin it. I am not trying to change the breed I am just going in a different direction with it. I am just stating my reasoning to help you understand about choosing what you breed for. This is just my opinion and puts me on the path of what I breed for. 

Also with having a kennel you are going to want to compete to show that you are raising and striving for quality in whatever area you are breeding for. I do show for the first 2 years while I wait for them to grow up and be able to pull, then move to weight pull because I am still producing a working dog. 

9 times out of 10 show breeders ruin dogs. Thats just the way it is. Patch'O'Pits here is one of the very very few show breeders I have seen that still has quality dogs, tho she may pull to I just haven't heard of her doing it. 

Most shows breeders of the APBT you end up with an Amstaff type dog since in the show ring of the UKC they are looking for more bone and structure in a dog, well bred and looking gamedogs don't show well UKC.

Now yes ADBA has shows also but most ADBA people are about drive and preserving the original breed so you have the same standards but very different judging. It can get very confusing. ADBA dogs are usually pulling dogs also. I don't know many ADBA people that just show. As they are trying to preserve a working dog. Which is what this breed is. 

So for one I would research the registries of the UKC and ADBA and see dogs titled in those registries and get to know the difference. 

Knowledge is key but even I am still learning. 
Learn about bloodlines, I started with my lines of my dogs and then moved on to learning about other peoples lines. 

Start with the lines that attract to you. See how those lines have been bred and what has been done to make the dogs they produce today, tho as I have said many times it depends on where each breeders is headed with that line. 

OK next on my list of things is genetics. To properly breed and understand what you will produce you need a knowledge of genetics and how certain traits will pass from dog to dog. 

Overall dog health and disease. I have been reading about dog health and diseases since I was 10 ( I am a nerd always been obsessed with dogs lol) . Common knowledge of these things will help you with insuring you maintain healthy stock and produce and keep healthy stock. 

Dedication is also a huge key. With every litter you breed you must be prepared to keep them all. If not you shouldn't bred IMO. I am prepared with every litter to take back ANY pups I have ever produced at anytime. 


One other thing I highly recommended is taking a year or two and doing rescue. After 3 years of that I have a HUGE change in where and how I place dogs. You first hand get to see what happens to this breed you will have a new look on them and a new look on producing these dogs for others to own. Owning this breed is a privilege that should not be taking lightly. 


Then consider how MANY people breed these dogs. I will not sit here and tell you they are over bred and not to bred when I myself breed because that is pretty hypocritical but I will strongly suggest that you think twice or even 3 times before deciding to raise these dogs. 

My current litter for example we have 2 possibly 3 ( if I don't keep 2 lol) that are available to the public. We breed first and foremost for our selves. If I am not planning on getting a pup for me I will not bred a litter. The determination to do this litter was the fact that I wanted 2 pups to start, My sister was ready to start a pup and a good friend Laura who has another out of me was wanting another of my pups. Also the breeder of one of my other females was wanting a pup off Dumae but he ended up with some very bad issues going on and could end up taking his. Which is something you must be prepared for. You can have a reserve list of 20 and end up with 5 people able to take pups in the end. 


There are a 100 more pages of stuff to add but I am sure someone else will add and I am sure I will be back to add lol..


What you are not wanting to be is someone that owns dogs and just breeds them because they think there dogs look good.

Owning the dogs is the easy part. Putting them into purpose is what matters.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well said american pit I have nothing to add right now I have to think on it for a while


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

dear lord 13 you tring to write a book ?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

no, just putting in perspective all they have learned throughout the years to try 2 prepare the person that's going to tackle this situation. knowledge is the key. anyone can let 2 dogs breed, its not knowing what your getting into is the problem.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahaha good work holly. I didn't finish it yet .... Someday though.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow american pit. good post.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

nate said:


> dear lord 13 you tring to write a book ?


lol... You stole Lauras line...lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> lol... You stole Lauras line...lol


lol she stole them from me :rofl:


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

hey thanks for that info American pit...

im willing to do everything you have mentioned about the pups etc...iv promised myself that every pup that i give away they leave with a contract stating that if the new owners ever want to give the pup away cos the cant have it that they must offer it back to me or if they have someone already lined up to take that they must give me the details of who they are giving it away to so that i can check them out & meet them & get them to show me their place where they gona keep the pup vet details etc just to be on the safe side....
i feel as though im gona be strict about who i give my pups to...i dont want them to be in the wrong hands & become a back yard breeding dog...

i dont plane on breeding every heat season maybe just let them have 3 litters to the max throughout their whole life time....
im learning about OFRN & im trying to find out info about the Jackfrost lines...as me & my partner have been talking about trying to bring back the Jackfrost bloodline in NZ but i cant really see that happening as iv only come across a couple of dogs with Jackfrost in their bloodlines...
but i really love the look of the OFRN strain....
we dont have ADBA or UKC shows over in NZ but we do have a AAPBT (Auckland American Pitbull Terrier) show about 4 times a year...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee holly that was an amazing post,very well versed... I tried to give you rep points, but it told me that I have to spread the love lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> wowee holly that was an amazing post,very well versed... I tried to give you rep points, but it told me that I have to spread the love lol.


Hahaha I love it when GP wants you to spear it around! lmao

Pitlearner. Thats good you are already thinking about a contract. Reading thru what I have posted and searching the forums you can find tons of information in proper and responsible breeding.


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

13 very informative post thanks...i am intersested in my own kennel and that helped alot. However I am far from having the means at this point. so Im just researching and stuff. I definately have not decided to be a breeder. a nice kennel w great dogs would be for my pleasure only not for money. and the betterment of the breed of course!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Np I tell people that is you are making money of your dogs you are doing something wrong lmao. Just a years worth of shows is 2-3 times more money than one litter. Thats just shows not even the cost of litters themselves. So many BYB are deceiving with making people believe you can live off these dogs and it gets good people who want good for the breed headed in the wrong direction.

Making money off breeding no. Training kennels and such are different.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

YEA I DONT WANT MY DOGS TO BE KNOWN AS MONEY MAKER OR ME...
IV TOLD A FEW PEOPLE ABOUT THIS & THE FIRST THING THAT COMES OUT OF THEIR MOUTH IS "YOU COULD GET HEAPS OF MONEY DOING THAT, THATS GREAT" I JUST LOOK AT THEM AND TELL THEM IM NOT REALLY IN IT JUST FOR THE MONEY AND WATEVER MONEY I DO GET WILL BE GOING TO THE DOGS...COS THATS HOW IV ALWAYS BEEN..LOL..WHEN I WAS BACK IN NEW ZEALAND I WAS ONLY GETTING PAID LIKE 300-400 DOLLARS A WEEK & WELL MOST OF IT WAS GETTING SPENT ON BREEZE LOL FOR SOME REASON IM HAPPER SPENDING MONEY ON MY DOGS THEN ME..LOL...


----------

